# pictures please



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok if you have any good ones could you submit pictures of

balloon mollies
neon tetras
leapord danios
fancy male guppys (assorted)
molly fry
dwarf gourami (neon blue)
brown corydora
shwartas corydora

thanks in advance 
olie


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Here is a dwarf gourami, but it is not specifically a neon blue. 

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z316/ObsidianD/?action=view&current=Friday061507081.jpg


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

brown Corydora, no such species. you mean Peppered Corydora?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

maybe bronze cory he means?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Try google images...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

sorry i did mean bronze

i was looking for pictures taken by fellow aqatic fans on here


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

what are these pics for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I was also wondering what these are for. I think people might be more willing to share their pictures if you explain what it is for.  Otherwise, google images is great. I use it all the time...especially when I find a fish I've never seen before and need an image.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

im putting some cards behind my tank with a picture of the fish and its name so people can see what they are i was hoping for some nice pictures from people on here as i only seem to find bad ones on google or if you could send me a google link i would be most thankful


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats a great idea.  I'm sure the folks around here wouldn't mind posting some pictures if they have them. I'll see what I can find in my own photos and on google.

edit: Here are some Balloon Molly pictures I found on google (they aren't the best though...):

http://www.dedierenwinkel.be/images/res_1336.jpg
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/livebearer-pictures/balloon_molly.jpg
http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/balloon_molly_3933.jpg

Good Bronze Cory picture from google: http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/callichthyidae/corydoras/aeneus/1.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

that is an awsome idea! i think i'll do that with my tanks.


----------



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

you might try getting some pictures from www.drsfosterandsmith.com 

semo_girl


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

gee thanks everyone these are great i never get pictures of this quality.

thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

i like the first photo of the male guppies. it looks almost like a cross between a feeder guppy and a fancy guppy. i am trying to cross a feeder guppy female wioth a male blonde guppy to see what the fry will look like.

http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1045

my guppy look like that


----------

